# Ambrosia/Peaches and Cream Corn ?



## ridgestalker (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a friend recommend for me to try an plant some ambrosia corn this year.He said it is the sweetest corn he has ever ate an grow an keeps well in the freezer.I usually grow some silver queen with good success. Whats yall's thoughts who have grown it.Is it really that much better. Thanks for any advice or info.


----------



## weathermantrey (Mar 18, 2012)

I’ve grown peaches and cream corn before. It’s definitely sweet. 

I will say this though...

Last year I grew kandy corn and silver king. While the kandy corn was sweeter, I found out that I actually preferred the silver king due to it’s texture.  It had more of a crunchy pop to the kernels. I’m sure everybody has a different opinion, but to me, sweeteness isn’t the only factor to consider.


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 19, 2012)

not sure if i could handle anything sweeter than silver queen. i do plan on trying out peaches and cream this year though to see how it turns out. I put up a few hundred ears of Silver Queen last year and am still eating it. It tastes just as good now as it did off the stalk in my opinion. This is on the cob. If your wanting a good corn to put up id reccomend it.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 19, 2012)

the Peaches and Cream is some kinda good to me ...


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for advice guys.I will probably grow some silver queen as i usually do an plant the other half of area in peaches an cream.Then i will know for sure if i like it an if i dont i have my silver queen to eat.


----------



## hiawassee1 (Mar 20, 2012)

We started growing peaches n cream, the whole family really enjoys it, not a real silver queen fan.


----------



## joefishin (Mar 20, 2012)

Try the "How Sweet It Is" variety. Silver Queen falls way behind this one. No comparison in taste and how well it holds up in the freezer. Most folks who try it the first time can't believe the difference.  Been growing it 20 years. Many seed catalogs carry it........including Twilley Seed.


----------



## ridgestalker (Mar 20, 2012)

joefishin said:


> Try the "How Sweet It Is" variety. Silver Queen falls way behind this one. No comparison in taste and how well it holds up in the freezer. Most folks who try it the first time can't believe the difference.  Been growing it 20 years. Many seed catalogs carry it........including Twilley Seed.



Thanks. I will have to check it out. Plowed some new ground this year just for trying some new stuff. Space is filling up quick though with ideas.


----------

